# Miami attendance



## Jody Hawk (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2012)

Did they lock up the fans too ??


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 15, 2012)

surely that can't be a gametime pic!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> surely that can't be a gametime pic!



http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaaf...howing-miami-fans-photo-175408799--ncaaf.html


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 15, 2012)

thats just mind numbing....


----------



## Georgia Gator (Sep 15, 2012)

Not a fan... But nobody can sell that place out!!!


----------



## Georgia Gator (Sep 15, 2012)

Go Gators!!!


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 15, 2012)

Would you pay to watch that horrendous play?

1. It's Miami, not some backwoods hick town like Gainesville. 1000 better things to do than watch a really young team take its lumps in the noon sun. 

2. If you truly know just how small the University itself is in the grand scheme of colleges nationwide you would change your tune. Miami is a VERY small private school. The average class size is 14-20 kids...not 1-200 like the big public institutions.  We can't bus in 10k students to our home games cause well...we barely HAVE 10k students. 

3. Joe Robbi/Pro player/ Sunlife stadium is a good 40mins from campus and parking is NUTS. You could get a ticket today for less than half of what you'd pay to park. The stadium lease UM signed on for is an atrocious deal. The stadium is huge and even when UM is good we would never fill the ole Orange Bowl, may she rest in peace.



> Did they lock up the fans too ??



Did you cut your mullet yet? How about you put down the can of Blue Ribbon, turn off the 8 track and step into the correct decade...the 80's are over.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 15, 2012)

No offense TJ, but y'all really suck bad, and so does your fanbase.


----------



## tcward (Sep 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did they lock up the fans too ??


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 15, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> No offense TJ, but y'all really suck bad, and so does your fanbase.




No offense taken. 

I do agree we suck. 

As far as are fan base they are simply spread across the country. We produce a few hundred alumni a year...state colleges produce thousands. We simply don't have the numbers.


----------



## Beartrkkr (Sep 15, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> No offense taken.
> 
> I do agree we suck.
> 
> As far as are fan base they are simply spread across the country. We produce a few hundred alumni a year...state colleges produce thousands. We simply don't have the numbers.




Is that all that graduate?  

There are plenty of schools with less than 20k students (Miami has 15K) that fill stadiums.


----------



## chadair (Sep 15, 2012)

couldnt happen to a better bunch


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 15, 2012)

It is not just UM.  All Miami teams are like that.  If they were winning (still don't think it would be full but) there would be lots of people there.  South Florida fans are crap.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2012)

chadair said:


> couldnt happen to a better bunch


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> We simply don't have the numbers.



You should open up to the Cuban population... I hear they out number everyone down there.. Well, they might want to play a different football... But hey... They would sell out the stadium and get "LEGIT" money for your other football program...


I'm sorry.. I just couldn't help myself...


----------



## ACguy (Sep 15, 2012)

That's why they are so willing to travel to play other schools.


----------



## General Lee (Sep 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did they lock up the fans too ??


Great line.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 16, 2012)

Beartrkkr said:


> Is that all that graduate?
> 
> There are plenty of schools with less than 20k students (Miami has 15K) that fill stadiums.



Name me one that fills a 70k+ stadium. 

Southern Cal is the only one close and they have 40k students.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 16, 2012)

Regardless of students, I would think there would be more sidewalk fans that that in Miami.


----------



## Georgia Gator (Sep 16, 2012)

There are a lot of fans down there
But they don't go to games or travel
Well. They use to sell out the orange
Bowl but that was a little while ago.
  We have a lot of great football down
There and plenty of schools to cheer for.
So Go Gators!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 16, 2012)

I wish every single fan base would do this when we schedule div 3 teams...    There is just no need to do that what so ever.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did they lock up the fans too ??


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did they lock up the fans too ??





You dont have to put the Blue Ribbon down if you don't want too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> You dont have to put the Blue Ribbon down if you don't want too.









I'm having my mullet trimmed tomorrow, tired of sticking the pack of matches under my 8 track, seriously considering upgrading to a cassette player, and BUUUUUUURP, how 'bout passing me anudder PBR ??


----------



## golffreak (Sep 16, 2012)

It's been down for the past few years, except for the big games. Other than the Heat, sports attendance in Miami is pretty bad. But I've never seen it that bad.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 16, 2012)

Who wants to sit in a sauna for 4 hours to watch ANY sport?  Miami is a terrible place for sports venues.  Look at the long years of empty seats at Marlins games.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 16, 2012)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Look at the long years of empty seats at Marlins games.



That's a whole nother animal completely....


I can't wait for the day that team gets shipped away to the highest bidder.


----------



## Hogtown (Sep 16, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Name me one that fills a 70k+ stadium.
> 
> Southern Cal is the only one close and they have 40k students.



Clemson comes to mind with about 15K


----------



## sleeze (Sep 16, 2012)

More people on the field than the stands.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hogtown said:


> Clemson comes to mind with about 15K



While I do agree they do support their school.
Read point #1 in my above post in regards to "hicktown"

Also...

UM
Undergraduate Tuition and Fees 	 
$38,440

Clemson
Undergrad Tuition and Fees 
$13,076


It's a little "different" demographic.....


----------



## maker4life (Sep 16, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> It's a little "different" demographic.....



You're right about that !!!!!!!!


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 16, 2012)

maker4life said:


> You're right about that !!!!!!!!



Oh look, an fsu alumni gathering....


----------



## BowtechDan (Sep 16, 2012)

Miami doesn't have the kind of folks who likes football.  They like soccer. Miami is a dump.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 16, 2012)

BowtechDan said:


> Miami doesn't have the kind of folks who likes football.  They like soccer. Miami is a dump.



Glad to know we have one less tourist to deal with. 


Calling it a dump only shows your misinformation and/or ignorance. 

Which one is it Dan?


----------



## BowtechDan (Sep 16, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Glad to know we have one less tourist to deal with.
> 
> 
> Calling it a dump only shows your misinformation and/or ignorance.
> ...



It's a dump dude.  You can defend it all you want.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 16, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> While I do agree they do support their school.
> Read point #1 in my above post in regards to "hicktown"
> 
> Also...
> ...



Looks like the UM fans can better afford to go to the games if they can afford those prices. Add to that the fact that Dade/ Broward counties have more population within 20 miles of the stadium than all of S. Carolina less the coast, and Miami really has no excuses. The fact is that they (students, alumni, community) aren't supporting the 'Canes in a down season(s).  
UF, FSU, and USF should be using that picture as a recruiting tool in that talent rich area of the state.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 16, 2012)

I've been to Miami twice in my life. Both times were to get on a cruise ship. What I seen of that side of the town was nothing more than a dump! I would have to be honest in saying i didnt see much. CSI Miami makes it look like a lovely place with half naked women everywhere. The first 48 not so much, and Miami is on that show all thee time! Along with Memphis, which is a dump too!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 16, 2012)

I would think the school would just give away seats to eventually get people back on board and in the stands. That is pathetic, why would a recruit play there when the stands are packed at UF, FSU, UCF,ect..


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 16, 2012)

westcobbdog said:


> I would think the school would just give away seats to eventually get people back on board and in the stands. That is pathetic, why would a recruit play there when the stands are packed at UF, FSU, UCF,ect..



Dont forget Florida Atlantic too! The state of Fl has some awesome fb there is no doubt.


----------



## mrowland96 (Sep 16, 2012)

It's an International City, there's a ton of other things to do there than just bake in the sun....not saying that there isn't a fair weather fan base....but I've been to UGA Games that after the 1st Quarter, you could hear the Crickets chirping in the Hedges....Just Saying!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 17, 2012)

mrowland96 said:


> but I've been to UGA Games that after the 1st Quarter, you could hear the Crickets chirping in the Hedges....Just Saying!



No you haven't.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Along with Memphis, which is a dump too!



Oh my... You compare it to Memphis so it has to be a DUMP! Memphis is the nastiest place on earth! 

I hear you can get a good Cuban sandwich down there..


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 17, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> 1. It's Miami, not some backwoods hick town like Gainesville. 1000 better things to do than watch a really young team take its lumps in the noon sun.



Is there nothing better to do on a Friday night?  High school games have more in attendance than that.  Those empty seats look real goo to potential recruits.  "Come to Miami and play in front a tens of people."  That's what all the competeing coaches are telling recruits right now.

This is nothing new for Miami, though.  Schnelly gave away tickets to see Miami with value meals from Burger King.  He new he had to change the perception of an empty stadium.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 17, 2012)

good thing its not full... 

that place would turn into a black hole of suck if it was full of these guys


----------



## Drexal (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm surprised they got that many people to go... must have given away some tickets!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 17, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> good thing it not full...
> 
> that place would turn into a black hole of suck if it was full of these guys



That looks like a beefed up Jeremy Roenick.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 17, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> That looks like a beefed up Jeremy Roenick.



Dan Sileo...  have you heard his roid-rage radio rant?  Hilarious, but has bad language so I can't link.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 17, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Dan Sileo...  have you heard his roid-rage radio rant?  Hilarious, but has bad language so I can't link.



Yeah, I urge everyone to google his rant.  I tried to post a link to a link here, but it got shutdown.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 17, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Dan Sileo...  have you heard his roid-rage radio rant?  Hilarious, but has bad language so I can't link.



Haven't heard it, but I'll give it a listen.


----------



## Local Boy (Sep 17, 2012)

bullgator said:


> Looks like the UM fans can better afford to go to the games if they can afford those prices. Add to that the fact that Dade/ Broward counties have more population within 20 miles of the stadium than all of S. Carolina less the coast, and Miami really has no excuses. The fact is that they (students, alumni, community) aren't supporting the 'Canes in a down season(s).
> UF, FSU, and USF should be using that picture as a recruiting tool in that talent rich area of the state.



Since Clemson got pulled into the discussion, Clemson has  pretty much filled the stadium of all my 55 years.  And they haven't been winners all of those years (is that a newsflash? ).  Not much to do here in Hicktown except hunt, fish, go to the lake and look at the mountains.  I'll take it over Miami.

(What do tuition costs have to do with fan turnout?)


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 17, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> Yeah, I urge everyone to google his rant.  I tried to post a link to a link here, but it got shutdown.



I just checked it out!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 17, 2012)

Local Boy said:


> Not much to do here in Hicktown except hunt, fish, go to the lake and look at the mountains.  I'll take it over Miami.



I love that place, we went to a Tech game there once. Beautiful campus and the fans were great too!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 17, 2012)

mrowland96 said:


> It's an International City, there's a ton of other things to do there than just bake in the sun....not saying that there isn't a fair weather fan base....but I've been to UGA Games that after the 1st Quarter, you could hear the Crickets chirping in the Hedges....Just Saying!



I have been a season ticket holder for 15 years and have missed like 5 home games in that span. I have never seen Sanford empty after the 1st quarter. Now I have seen it clear out pretty good in the second half, but never to the extent your talking.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 17, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> I have been a season ticket holder for 15 years and have missed like 5 home games in that span. I have never seen Sanford empty after the 1st quarter. Now I have seen it clear out pretty good in the second half, but never to the extent your talking.



I seen it pretty empty back during the Goff days but I didn't hear the crickets chirping.


----------



## Tim L (Sep 17, 2012)

The biggest problem they have is demographics; if they were playing futbol they could fill the stadium.  You have to go back to the Dolphin teams from the 70's and 80's to find any team that could sell out on a consistant basis in Miami. I'm more surprized that the Marlins have so little support.


----------



## Tim L (Sep 17, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> I love that place, we went to a Tech game there once. Beautiful campus and the fans were great too!



You got that right and very friendly fans (of course if it were SC instead of Tech it would be a different story. But Death Valley is a great place to watch a game.


----------



## chadair (Sep 17, 2012)

let me say it AGAIN it couldn't happen to a better bunch!!


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 17, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I've been to Miami twice in my life. Both times were to get on a cruise ship. What I seen of that side of the town was nothing more than a dump! I would have to be honest in saying i didnt see much. CSI Miami makes it look like a lovely place with half naked women everywhere. The first 48 not so much, and Miami is on that show all thee time! Along with Memphis, which is a dump too!



So when people go to a known tourist destination like say...underground Atlanta that is a representation of the entirety of the city?

Those of you calling it a dump are either hilariously trolling or truly ignorant, as it is easily one of the most beautiful and culturally diverse cities in the country. 

I'll give you the Clemson analogy, they have great fan support and we do not. 
Give UM a on campus stadium with around a 30-40k capacity and I think it would be a different story.

How many teams have a 40+ minute commute to fill an NFL stadium?


----------



## chadair (Sep 17, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Those of you calling it a dump are either hilariously trolling or truly ignorant, as it is easily one of the most beautiful and culturally diverse cities in the country.


I know which one I'm doin!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> So when people go to a known tourist destination like say...underground Atlanta that is a representation of the entirety of the city?
> 
> Those of you calling it a dump are either hilariously trolling or truly ignorant, as it is easily one of the most beautiful and culturally diverse cities in the country.
> 
> ...






"culturally diverse" ????



Yeah, you can say that, it's like being in a foreign country...



Flew from Atlanta to Miami on my way to Argentina, I thought I was already in Argentina . . .


One of the highest crime rates in the country.  Yeah, diversity is a wonderful thing.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 17, 2012)

chadair said:


> I know which one I'm doin!!!



Thats a given...


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> One of the highest crime rates in the country.  Yeah, diversity is a wonderful thing.










Current top 10. 

http://247wallst.com/2012/06/11/the-most-dangerous-cities-in-america-2/2/


Loving #8


Oh and for those too lazy to read the link...Miami is not in the top ten...but Atlanta is. 



Oh the glory of the uneducated.


----------



## BowtechDan (Sep 17, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Current top 10.
> 
> http://247wallst.com/2012/06/11/the-most-dangerous-cities-in-america-2/2/
> 
> ...



Congrats for being ONLY #23.

http://www.businessinsider.com/most-dangerous-cities-2011-5?op=1

Not really worth the laugh or personal attack.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 17, 2012)

BowtechDan said:


> Congrats for being ONLY #23.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/most-dangerous-cities-2011-5?op=1
> 
> Not really worth the laugh or personal attack.



You think THAT was a personal attack? 










Last I checked on a list like that 23 was waaaay better than #8.


----------



## Buck (Sep 17, 2012)

Not sure about the ATL statistic when quoting Quack.  He lives 3 hours from ATL.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 17, 2012)

Miami/Fort Lauderdale is a really nice place to live for a couple of years if you have a little money.  It is beautiful place and I would wager anyone ribbing them on the cultural diversity would change their tune after dating a cute columbian girl for a while.  I didnt like it because it wasn't home for me.  People are more aggressive and sometimes you have to show them you will not get walked over but there are large amounts of good old southern folks down there.  I wouldn't pick on the place because that is more of a to each his own type deal.  The fans...they have some really nice ones and some that give them the scUM nickname.  I told my buddy down there...big UM fan they would do themselves a favor by finding the money to build a smaller autzen stadium near campus.  There is no college football feel at a UM game.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 17, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Miami/Fort Lauderdale is a really nice place to live for a couple of years if you have a little money.  It is beautiful place and I would wager anyone ribbing them on the cultural diversity would change their tune after dating a cute columbian girl for a while.  I didnt like it because it wasn't home for me.  People are more aggressive and sometimes you have to show them you will not get walked over but there are large amounts of good old southern folks down there.  I wouldn't pick on the place because that is more of a to each his own type deal.  The fans...they have some really nice ones and some that give them the scUM nickname.  I told my buddy down there...big UM fan they would do themselves a favor by finding the money to build a smaller autzen stadium near campus.  There is no college football feel at a UM game.



^^^^^^ What he said....


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 18, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Current top 10.
> 
> http://247wallst.com/2012/06/11/the-most-dangerous-cities-in-america-2/2/
> 
> ...



#23?  So you're criminals are more successful than you football team?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 18, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Oh the glory of the uneducated.


 
Forbes has Miami taking the top spot in their ranking of America’s Most Miserable Cities for 2012.. 

http://www.forbes.com/sites/kurtbadenhausen/2012/02/02/americas-most-miserable-cities/


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 18, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Forbes has Miami taking the top spot in their ranking of America’s Most Miserable Cities for 2012..
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/kurtbadenhausen/2012/02/02/americas-most-miserable-cities/


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 18, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Forbes has Miami taking the top spot in their ranking of America’s Most Miserable Cities for 2012..
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/kurtbadenhausen/2012/02/02/americas-most-miserable-cities/



They must have polled noting but Canes fans. 

We're are a pretty miserable bunch at the moment.


----------



## ACguy (Sep 18, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> So when people go to a known tourist destination like say...underground Atlanta that is a representation of the entirety of the city?
> 
> Those of you calling it a dump are either hilariously trolling or truly ignorant, as it is easily one of the most beautiful and culturally diverse cities in the country.
> 
> ...



Didn't you say earlier that the alumni were spread out all over the country ? Why would they leave Miami if it's so great ? Do you even live in Miami? Wouldn't the people that live in Miami have all year to enjoy all these great things to do? You claim UF sells out because there is nothing to do but their Stadium holds almost as many people as the city has living in it . The truth is UF fans come from all over the state of Florida to see the games , just like alot of other schools. If Miami is so great and Gainesville is so bad how can UF out recruit Miami?


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 18, 2012)

ACguy said:


> Didn't you say earlier that the alumni were spread out all over the country ? Why would they leave Miami if it's so great ? Do you even live in Miami? Wouldn't the people that live in Miami have all year to enjoy all these great things to do? You claim UF sells out because there is nothing to do but their Stadium holds almost as many people as the city has living in it . The truth is UF fans come from all over the state of Florida to see the games , just like alot of other schools. If Miami is so great and Gainesville is so bad how can UF out recruit Miami?



While Miami is great it is not for everyone. I live in a Central Florida due to the high cost of living in South Florida. I do however plan on retiring down there and am down there a LOT. 

uF sells out due to the simple fact they have more fans. Simple as that. It's a diploma factory and easily the second best educational university in the state. It is a great school, please don't interpret that I am knocking the school. They are already sending my daughter stuff and I am proud of that. 

Out recruit us? Have your been following college football for the past 10yrs? UM hasn't exactly been a beacon of success on the field.  You can thank  Larry Coker and Randy Shannon for those atrocious years.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2012)

Buck said:


> Not sure about the ATL statistic when quoting Quack.  He lives 3 hours from ATL.






"Oh the glory of the uneducated".


----------



## alphachief (Sep 19, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> While Miami is great it is not for everyone. I live in a Central Florida due to the high cost of living in South Florida. I do however plan on retiring down there and am down there a LOT.
> 
> uF sells out due to the simple fact they have more fans. Simple as that. It's a diploma factory and easily the second best educational university in the state. It is a great school, please don't interpret that I am knocking the school. They are already sending my daughter stuff and I am proud of that.
> 
> Out recruit us? Have your been following college football for the past 10yrs? UM hasn't exactly been a beacon of success on the field.  You can thank  Larry Coker and Randy Shannon for those atrocious years.



Those S. Florida thugs just have too many "Thug U" options these days.  Hard to keep them all at home.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Oh the glory of the uneducated".



I know where Washington county is thanks....


It is the epitome of middle of nowhere but like I said above...to each his own.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2012)

Quack you can continue to live in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Sep 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "culturally diverse" ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I fail to see the problem. Then again, i grew up in a community that was about 50% Latino, and love the South American ladies.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Quack you can continue to live in the middle of nowhere.






We like it here in the "middle of nowhere", don't have to put up with any jacklegs . . .


----------

